# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Brauche hilfe bei Suche/Surfmaterial

## jointy

Hallo,
ich bin 20 Jahre alt und surfe meisten im Sommer an einem See in Frankreich wo ich mir Material leie. Nun will ich mir selber Surfmaterial zulegen und es selber krachen lassen, jedes Wochenende nach Holland fahren da ich jetzt ein Auto habe.
Ich suche ein KomplettSet an Surfmaterial. Board+ am besten 3 Riggs fr jeden Wind 5.0-6.0-7.9 und das dazu gehrige Material, Trapez wre auch nicht schlecht =D. Ich habe seit 2 Tage alles abgeklappert aber finde nichts passendes oder bekomme keine Antwort auf meine anfragen. Ich habe mich mit der Material Beschaffung nie richtig befasst da mir immer Surfmaterial bereitgestellt wurde. Nun will ich so schnell es geht wieder auf Wasser.
Ich hoffe das ich mit eurer Hilfe etwas finde =D

Wohne in NRW/ Herdecke

----------


## newt3

- gebraucht 
- innerhalb von 2 tagen
- 'ne komplette ausrstung
- nach deinen wnschen
 zusammenzustellen drfte in der Tat fast unmglich sein. da mut du schon groes Glck haben um auf jemanden zu treffen der
- genau eine ausrstung nach deinen bedrfnissen hat
- bereit ist diese abzugeben (also gerade aufhrt)
- material hat dessen zustand dir zusagt
- und noch dazu das ganze in deinem preisrahmen
- bei dir in der nhe
anbietet.

----------


## jointy

=D Also der Preisrahmen ist recht gro fr gebraucht Material. Wnsche habe ich nur was die Gre der Segel angeht und halt nicht zu alt. Eins fr Starkwind, normal, wenig. Board ist mir recht gleich solange es nicht zu gro ist.

Habe schon recht viel gefunden nur wei ich nicht ob die Preise Inordnung sind:

1. http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige...162?ref=search

2. http://www.quoka.de/wassersport/surf...6-segel-7.html

3. http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige...614?ref=search

4. http://www.oase.com/anzeigen/anzeige...uery=retrieval

5. http://www.quoka.de/wassersport/surf...cite-ride.html  (Vielleicht zu teuer?)

6. http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/...L8c3R1bmc%253D 

Diese Angebote habe ich gefunden wsste gerne ob alles vom Material her top ist und ob der Preis ok ist =D 

Danke im voraus

----------


## MR_KNISTER87

Also ich wrde mir selbst die Frage stellen: Welches Material habe ich mir bisher geliehen und wie gut kann ich bis jetzt surfen? 

Die Alle Anzeigen weisen altes Material auf. Das neuste ist das teuerste, wobei sich meine Aussage nur auf das Board bezieht. Zu den Segeln fehlen Fotos und eine nhere Beschreibung. Die Preise die ich gesehen habe halte ich fr zu hoch.

Wieviel Geld mchtest du denn ausgeben?

Generell gilt lieber Zeit mit dem Kauf lassen und den Markt beobachten. Auch wrde ich eher hier bei den Kleinanzeigen etwas kaufen als bei ebay oder quoka. Gibt aber natrlich auch Ausnahmen.


Gre

Fabian

----------


## jointy

Hey danke fr die Antwort. Bis 1200€ wrde ich ausgeben wollen fr min ein Board+2Riggs. Alles auf einen Haufen zu kaufen ist mein Ziel damit ich nicht soviel rumfahren muss.
Bin Fortgeschritten im Surfen. Mein Ziel jetzt ist im gleiten moves zu ben wie powerhalse. Da auf dem See auf dem ich gesurft habe nie konstant/wenig Wind war. 
Da war ich froh mal in die Fuschlaufen zu kommen.
Gefahren bin ich mit glaub nem Gastra 7.9, allerdings kein Cabon Mast dadurch hatte ich nen Riesen lappen =D

----------


## jointy

hey also ich wrde fr 999 Euro Material+Zubehr bekommen. Freund^^







5.0



7.0

Wsste gerne ob der Preis so inortnung ist. Sind komplett Riggs.
Trapez und Neo ist auch dabei

----------


## MR_KNISTER87

Halte ich fr zu teuer.

In deinem anderen Thread suchst du nach einem Freeridebrett mit 125-140 L.
Nach dieser Klasse wrde ich an deiner Stelle auch suchen. Wichtig ist, dass es sich um einen modernen Shape handelt (Breite 72cm +). Die Bretter auf den Fotos sind kleiner bzw lter (als von dir gewnscht 2005 oder jnger).

Zu Beginn wrde ich nicht unbedingt ein Camber-Segel empfehlen (wie das North auf dem Bild).

Wieso suchst du einen 490 cm Mast?

Viele Segel aus den letzten 5 Jahren lassen sich von 6,6-8,0 m sind fr einen 460 cm Mast konzepiert.

Mit 1200  bekommst du mit etwas Geduld eine brauchbare Ausrstung. Du solltest mit ca. 550  fr das Board, 150 fr den Mast, 150  pro Segel rechnen. Fr 80  gibt es ne Alu-Gabel. Surfen ist leider kein gnstiger Sport.

----------


## jointy

Dieser threat hat sich eigentlich erledigt. Suche mir das Material jetzt einzeln zusammen. Haben nen 7.5 neilPride in Aussicht ohne Mast. Deswegen 4.90

----------

